# master of sanctity



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

reading the book, although I am not a great fan of Gav, I must admit so far the book is actually good,
anyone else read it ?
liked the termi fluff


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Alas, I was disappointed. However, my opinion is fairly valueless. Lol. I only read it because Ezekiel was in it. But he didn't do anything other than play Truthsayer a couple times. No cool psyker activity from one of the most powerful psykers. Very unhappy about that.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Vitarus said:


> No cool psyker activity from one of the most powerful psykers. Very unhappy about that.


fair point, also in pandorax this opportunity was missed


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Was a pretty good book. The ending really caught me off guard. Wont spoil it though!


----------

